# SNS Implant



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi all, making an account in regards to hopefully gain some advice from the community about getting an SNS implant, well the trial first that is.

My main issue is what type of doctor would one go about requesting an appointment with to pursue this path, there's all sorts in the field that can relate to this problem.

The 2nd problem is what in the hell would someone say in order to convince a doctor that someone who shows no outward or inner signs of a problem, other than my word that i stink like butt, and i have an overtense pelvic floor that I should be given a trial with this device.

I'm fairly new to the whole idea and at a huge loss as to how I can pursue this path, so any helpful information would be great. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

What Country are you in?


----------



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

United States


----------

